# Zoom Lizard



## jstiene (Aug 14, 2008)

Anyone using a Zoom Lizard and if so, are you Texas rigging it with or without weight? I would think weightless for more shallow and shore cover, and weighted for deeper areas...I was curious what others are doing

thanks!


----------



## dholth01 (Jan 21, 2008)

I was down in Georgia about a month ago and we were throwing a lizard on a carolina rig. 1/2 ounce weight with a three to four foot leader. this method was working the best by far. use a glass bead and a brass weight it makes alot of noise dragging the bottom. you dont need to work this set up. just crank very slow and let that weight drag the bottom. good luck


----------



## ohbassman (Mar 19, 2009)

I love the Zoom lizard!....always weighted though, I like some weight to pull the bait down so the legs and tail do their thing.


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

Texas rig it (with weight to get it down next top fallen logs, etc., weightless to fish shallow weeds) Carolina rig it, fish it on a jig head, bellyweight, any of them will work in the right situation.


----------



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

I have done very well fishing them weightless as a surface lure. A steady, straight retrieve just fast enough to make a wake on the surface. It's a great night-time lure when it's glass calm. I like the bigger ones in black for the night. Yum makes a pretty cool lizard too, it has a double tail that makes for a little larger profile and a bit of added wake. I've had some crazy good nights with this technique.


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

BASmead said:


> I have done very well fishing them weightless as a surface lure. A steady, straight retrieve just fast enough to make a wake on the surface. It's a great night-time lure when it's glass calm. I like the bigger ones in black for the night. Yum makes a pretty cool lizard too, it has a double tail that makes for a little larger profile and a bit of added wake. I've had some crazy good nights with this technique.


That's a great idea! I've never used a lizard like that - but I will now.

See...Learn something new every day. Thanks for the tip, BASmead!

Bob


----------



## Satelliteman (May 30, 2010)

1/16oz sinker for spinning rod. 1/8oz for baitcaster.

I was fishing a 3 acre private lake. Caught about 20 dinks on the same Zoom watermelon lizard. After it bit the dust I could not buy a bass using another lizard.

oops,


----------

